# Goodbye Zorro



## calouy004 (Mar 20, 2014)

My GSD died while sleeping i didn't know what cause it. on March 17 my mom said that Zorro is not eating his food and vomiting his last food that he eat. and the next day he still not eating but on the night my mom give him her left over's and he's now eating a little. but on March 19 3AM when i got home i saw him lying on our front door and i can see that he was okay and he turned on me, so i go to sleep and until 5AM my mom just wake me up and said that Zorro just died and i just cant believe it. anyone know what cause it? please help.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There are so many things that it could be. I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry. The same thing happened to my Boston terrier a few years ago, I know how hard it is. Just remember that your pup will always be there with you, in your heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Zorro


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry for your loss of Zorro. It is hard to lose a friend, and it is especially hard when it comes unexpectedly like that. It hurts.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear about your loss of Zorro. Its so difficult to lose a beautiful Shepherd without any explanation, so suddenly. They just do not let us know anything is wrong often until its too late. The German Shepherd is such a proud dog that often they just do not want us to worry or fuss over them even if they need help. Hope you can remember your good memories you shared with your beautiful Zorro. RIP Zorro..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss ):


----------

